# HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen2



## Reducal (13 März 2016)

Wenn ich irgendeine Seite von T-Online aufrufe kommt mir immer wieder folgende Warnung unter:




...ein Skriptvirus, der mit Hilfe eines HTML Scriptes das System infizieren kann. Was hilft dagegen? Das nervt!


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2016)

Okay, ich  nutze Chrome --> Einstellungen --> Browserdaten (Cach) löschen --> weg!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2016)

Da soll irgendein Werbebanner geladen werden. Eins von diesen Bannern enthält wohl Code, die der Schutzsoftware (sicher zu Recht) nicht gefällt.

Also: Werbeblocker installieren. Dann poppt und fiepelt und dudelt und kaspert da nix mehr rum im Browser.

Sehr empfehlenswert ist auch: der Firefox-Browser, dazu die Addons: NoScript, AdBlockPlus und WOT.

Firefox-Browser ist sicherer als IE, weil IE ein nicht transparentes und schlecht bedienbares Zonen-"Sicherheits"-Modell hat.

NoScript verhindert die Ausführung von Skripten für alle Webseiten, die nicht als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft werden. Für die meisten Webseiten ist diese Einstellung o.k., für manche Seiten, die halt nun mal Javascript brauchen (etwa Foren wegen der Editoren, oder der Web-Mailer, oder das Online-Banking) kann man mit einem Mausklicks dann die Ausführung der Skripte freigeben. #
Das tolle ist: man kann z.B. für die Seite t-online Skripte freigeben. Dann lädt er u.U. Werbebanner. AAAaaber: das Werbebanner von der Fremd-Seite "spioniermichaus.de" poppt dann zwar hoch, wird aber dann trotzdem nicht endgültig im Skript-Code ausgeführt, weil nämlich Javascript für die Domain "spioniermichaus.de" nicht freigegeben ist. Das Skript-Zeugs von unbekannten Quellen darf dann also mal schön draußen bleiben.

AdBlockPlus blockiert Popups.

WOT warnt vor bereits bekannten gefährlichen Seiten.

Mit dieser Kombination ist das Surfen schon erheblich sicherer.


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2016)

Danke! Allerdings surfe ich seit einiger Zeit gern mit Chrome, da sich (einmal alle Geräte mit Google angemeldet) alle Geräte synchronisieren. Finde ich persönlich ziemlich praktisch, da meine Schweineseiten und Suchroutinen auf allen Geräten gleichsam aktuell verfügbar sind.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2016)

Adblockplus gibt es auch für Chrome.
Ansonsten kann man ja auch die Domain adnxs.com in der Hosts blocken.


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2016)

Synchronisation geht auch bei Firefox


----------

